# Happy Birthday Polednice



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Have just read in your 'how did you guys meet' thread that it was your 21st birthday yesterday.

Hope you had a great day!








*Happy Birthday To Yooouuuu!!!*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

:O Thank you very much!! What a lovely surprise to find this thread when browsing the unread posts  

I gather that the 21st is supposed to be a big deal, though I didn't do anything special, but then that's just the way I like it


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

P.S., against every sense of integrity I have, I've just 'liked' your post, but that will be the last time I ever let facebook features invade my dignity on other websites


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy birthday, Polednice! 

Also, what the heck does "Polednice" stand for? (and emiellucifuge, and Huillensoffegitawhatever)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> Happy birthday, Polednice!
> 
> Also, what the heck does "Polednice" stand for? (and emiellucifuge, and Huillensoffegitawhatever)


Hahahahahaha!! 'Polednice' is the Czech title of Dvorak's symphonic poem _The Noon Witch_ - one of my favourite compositions, which first got me interested in the interplay between music and literature!

I haven't used the username 'Polednice' on the internet since joining this forum, as I realised that most people will have no idea how to pronounce it, let alone what it means! I prefer the slightly less confusing 'freiaberfroh' elsewhere, being the Brahms lover that I am (reference to 3rd symphony).


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Polednice!

@Ravellian: Emiel is my 1st name. Lucifuge is quite an old thing I added on, its latin for 'he who flees the light'. Dont ask me why


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy birthday, Polednice!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy 21st Polednice 

Some forums have a cake emoticon for these occasions...can't find one on TC


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

No wonder bearded folks (of both genders) scare the hell out of me. But Happy B. anyway!

(B stands for beard.)


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy birthday fellow Brahmsian :kiss:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Birthdray, Polednice!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday! :trp:


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday! - Have a good one


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:trp: :trp: :trp:

Happy Birthday! :cheers:

Not that I endorse that :tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I gather that the 21st is supposed to be a big deal, though I didn't do anything special, but then that's just the way I like it


Well, _here_ 21 is a big deal because it's the legal drinking age, so everybody gets ridiculously drunk on their 21st birthday. And then they feel awful when they are 21 + 1 day. So it's probably just as well you "didn't do anything special."


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Well, _here_* 21 *is a big deal because it's the legal drinking age, so everybody gets ridiculously drunk on their 21st birthday. And then they feel awful when they are 21 + 1 day. So it's probably just as well you "didn't do anything special."


I did it on my 16th birthday, not that was legal or something, but also very easy.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Pieck said:


> I did it on my 16th birthday, not that was legal or something, but also very easy.


Well it is legal here.... So I suppose here 16 is an equivalent of 21.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Belatedly, I wish you a happy birthday and a good year to come, Polednice! :tiphat:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Well it is legal here.... So I suppose here 16 is an equivalent of 21.


Wow 16.. I think what all the Arsawats will do if it was legal to buy alcohol at 16. There would a hell lot more crime.
Arsawat:









Here's it's legal at 18 so that's not a problem for me anymore


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday from Down Under!...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes! 

Much to my friends' disappointment, I'm a tee-totaler, so the whole coming-of-age nonsense with regards to getting ****-faced and pretending not to remember the dull events of the night before just annoys me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A banned tea-totaler, well it takes all types................


----------

